# Video format to import into FCP help please



## karavite (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi, not sure if this is the right spot, but here is the deal. I have about 90 old super 8 reels of family movies that I am going to have converted to digital - and yes, I really was adorable!  

I would like to be able to import these files into FCP for editing and archiving, burning DVDs... etc. I found a guy who can do the film to digital conversions in house (including color and some image correction) and he told me he will produce a couple of DVDs for me and that the format will be MPEG-2. The person I found to do this is using a PC to do the transfer (says he is going to go to a Mac soon).

I guess my question is this - what kinds of things should I know and ask to make sure these DVDs include files/file formats I can easily import into FCP/my Mac. I know MPEG-2 should be just fine, but I'm concerned about getting this right the first time (it isn't cheap).  For example, if his DVDs are DVD+R, will that cause me problems? I have a DP 1 GHz with 10.3.1, super drive, FCP 4.1 and plenty of disk space (3 drives). Any and all advice appreciated in advance!


----------



## Pengu (Dec 11, 2003)

why not get him to import them to quicktime or DV or something EDITABLE. if he makes mpg2s, you'll have ( i belevie) rip them back to non-MPEG format to edit them.


----------



## karavite (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Pengu!

FYI, the person I found for this transfer is up on his business and spent a lot of time with me on the phone to help me understand all the issues. Regarding the frame rates, he uses equipment that sort of interpolates the frame rate between film and video to get as much a flicker free image within a reasonable non-pro budget (the film is at 18 fps and video at 30 - a straight transfer would be flicker crazy). 

He will deliver the files to me on a DVD-R and the mpeg-2s will be divided by time intervals (not by reels) at about 5 minutes per file. FCP can handle the mpeg-2s no problem at all - read them right off the disk or copy to them my drive... DV would probably be just fine too, but that is only because I don't have audio on old super 8s. Just a FYI, DVs into FCP are a problem. When you capture directly into FCP it converts the files to Quicktime - that's what FCP likes to work with best. iMovie converts captures video to DV and if you ever tried taking a DV file from iMovie directly into FCP you have to continuously re-render the audio whenever you make a move or edit - it is a real pain. It is explained more in the FCP manual, but it can really be a hassle. Don't make the mistake in thinking it is easier to capture in iMovie than use the same files in FCP! If you have video on a camera or deck, capture it with FCP!


----------



## Vard (Dec 13, 2003)

Karavite...

You may want to ask this person if it would be possible for a sample disk, something short that could be a file just burnt to a CD that would allow you to check the quality of the mpeg-2 stream.  AFAIK mpeg-2 adds some pretty considerable compression to the stream that may result in lower than desired quality.  

A couple of options.  Ask if he can capture the footage in HD or something that doesn't add compression from the get go.  This would allow you to use FCP with data at it's highest possible quality.

One other option...A buddy of mine in Minnesota just completed something similar for his dad for Xmas.  Old Super 8's to DV for his own editing.  (Too bad he's a VB programmer and thus doesn't like Macs, but that's neither here nor there.)  He found a lab that had the equipment and showed him how to use it so that he could convert his own stuff.  Saved him major bucks because he was basically just renting the equipment (in-house) rather than paying someone to sit there at $25+ an hour to change a reel every once in a while.  Not sure if your locality is large enough to have such a service provided (I doubt mine is), but it might be something to look into.

Regardless, if you go with the dude, ask him about using a non-compressing capture method and do the edits yourself.  Just a thought since you're already packing serious heat in your setup that can surely handle the situation.

Good luck and I hope it works out for you,
Eddie


----------



## karavite (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Eddie/Vard - this is something else I needed to know/think about - compression. I was too fixated on just getting access to the files! I was actually looking into buying equipment to do this myself and with so many reels (we found some more reels and are now at about 120), the cost of the transfer from the service is more than this thing would cost: http://www.moviestuff.tv/c_20.html

I'm not sure I am up for this - it looks fun, but I have no idea how well it would really work and you have to shoot it with a video camera then capture that..., but I would have never thought of a lab that would let me use their equipment. I'm an hour from NYC so "if I can't find it here, I can't find it anywhere!" Well, LA maybe!


----------

